# EMMETT FROM CADET MO. Please call me. Lost number



## Satan (Jun 8, 2015)

Tank is sold


----------



## Satan (Jun 8, 2015)

Tank is gone


----------



## Satan (Jun 8, 2015)

Sold, sorry!


----------

